# Im Cured. Ask Me Anything



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

I know it's against what I said earlier but I'm really in the mood to help people who are struggling


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

How long did it take?


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

How? !!!!!


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

!!


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

It took about two weeks for me, but there is no time that fits everybody's situation. All it seriously takes is doing things that make you yourself. For example, I'm a film maker, and during the days of my recovery, I would call up my friends and make short films with them. I would forget about the DP for small intervals, and at first it did scare the shit out of me, but the more I distracted myself, the more natural the normal thoughts felt. It was gradual though, you can't expect your mind to just let go of something it has been SO interested in for weeks, months, or for some years. It's nice when your on the other side, you really don't question it.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

So you've beat those thoughts? I think i've almost beat it, it tries to come back sometimes, but not with the extremeness and 'believeability' it had before.


----------



## trina (Nov 29, 2012)

How did you get it ? And how long did you have it?


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Hosscat, yes I beat them, never thought I would haha. trina, I got it from extreme 24/7 anxiety. I drank an ungodly amount of whisky and smoked a lot of my.... "glaucoma medicine"







the night before and I freaked the f out for like 2 weeks then fell into the beautiful hell hole of DP. Luckily, I learned after 2 months how to beat it and this enabled me to begin recovery. Good luck to everyone I'm certain you can all lead normal lives again.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats wonderful, very happy for you. I know you were having the same thoughts as me, wouldn't wish that on anybody. Makes me feel good to know other people really beat that thought and encourages me that i'll be rid of it fully


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

You are going to look back on this and say, "What the heck was that all about?!" and then move on.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

What if it comes back?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't think it's so easy for someone who had had it for years to just hop out of it though. What worked best for you in this instance?


----------



## Anonymous12345 (Nov 15, 2012)

Luke_Mahoney said:


> You are going to look back on this and say, "What the heck was that all about?!" and then move on.


Depersonalization and Depersonalization Disorder are two very different things. Happy you're feeling well tho.


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

JackDanielß said:


> What if it comes back?


 It's not going to come back, because I know how I got into it. If somehow it does, I'll instantly be able to snap myself out of it again


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

L i o n H e ❥ r t said:


> I don't think it's so easy for someone who had had it for years to just hop out of it though. What worked best for you in this instance?


 This is true, for those who have had it for a long time, I'm sure the mental habit is more engrained, but this does not mean at all that it is impossible. I suggest you read Paul David's "At Last a Life". He suffered from depersonalization for 10 years! Now, he is loving life unlike he ever did before.


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Taunii said:


> Depersonalization and Depersonalization Disorder are two very different things. Happy you're feeling well tho.


 hmm, I wasn't aware there was a difference. If you look at the word "disorder", it simply means a disrupt in a system. It does NOT mean it's a life sentence. The mind was built to fight through anything. My aunt who has been depressed and bipolar for 40 years is just now finding happiness in life because she took the necessary steps to find joy. I suggest people try out just for a week to get off this website and live life no matter how painful it is. There is nothing to do, you aren't going to die. If you don't feel the tinniest bit better after that week, I would be surprised


----------



## Anonymous12345 (Nov 15, 2012)

..


----------



## Anonymous12345 (Nov 15, 2012)

...


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

how did you get your identity back? I have hardly any anxiety at all, I am not scared anymore. But I still am one of the living dead. A blankness in my head, empty, a void, a shell, how the hell am I supposed to get any sense of self back. I have no anxiety, no fear, yet I still am like a living corpse, if anything I am getting really fed up with it now....


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

Luke_Mahoney said:


> It's not going to come back, because I know how I got into it. If somehow it does, I'll instantly be able to snap myself out of it again


How did you got into it?


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

This is my last post on here so if you have any more questions about the recovery process, it's all here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/31109-this-article-changed-my-life/ good luck to you all


----------

